# Illumination Material



## Benee (Oct 4, 2010)

Is any body have material study for Illumination ? Thanks


----------



## Chickman (Oct 6, 2010)

Benee said:


> Is any body have material study for Illumination ? Thanks


Ha, I'm not going to fork out the money for the much hyped IESNA lighting handbook lmao. I think you can pick up an older version of the handbook before they became IESNA (they were IES) cheap. I'm seriously going to look over the lighting portion in the power handbook calculations by beatty which is pretty close to the NCEES practice examination question.

They can't expect you to know much, I don't believe there is a big call for lighting engineers (no offense intended here) and I hardly ever deal with lighting. Even if you had the handbook it would be so cluddered that you wouldn't know how to find the formula for the simple question they are going to ask.


----------



## z06dustin (Oct 7, 2010)

Study the practice problems, and do a search on the forum here there are several threads about this subject.


----------



## Benee (Oct 7, 2010)

z06dustin said:


> Study the practice problems, and do a search on the forum here there are several threads about this subject.



Can you show me some of the thread about Illumination ?


----------



## z06dustin (Oct 7, 2010)

there's a search feature at the top of the forum, underneath the banner. Here are a few that I came across in a 30 second search:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=8677

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=10363&amp;hl=


----------

